# RIP: Jeff Conaway



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

This is very sad.

Enjoyed him for years on Taxi, and he did very well in Grease...but since then...things have not gone well... very sad indeed.

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/43085560


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Can't say I am surprised, he has looked dead for the last 5 years at least. Pretty soon there is going to be a Babylon 5 curse, this will make 3 or 4 actors from the show that have died when he goes.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

F'n drugs! I just don't get it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

The self-destruction of various so-called "celebrities" has been happening for a long time, but is still sad.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Galaxie6411 said:


> Can't say I am surprised, he has looked dead for the last 5 years at least. Pretty soon there is going to be a Babylon 5 curse, this will make 3 or 4 actors from the show that have died when he goes.


Andreas Katsulas (G'Kar), cancer
Richard Biggs (Dr. Franklin), heart attack

...and now

Jeff Conaway (Zack Allen)

There's something odd about show from the 90s that has lost 2, soon to be 3 major characters and Star Trek, from the *1960s* has lost two (DeForrest Kelley and James Doohan - McCoy and Scotty, respectively)


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

djlong said:


> There's something odd about show from the 90s that has lost 2, soon to be 3 major characters *and Star Trek, from the *1960s* has lost two (DeForrest Kelley and James Doohan - McCoy and Scotty, respectively*)


Nothing odd at all about it...Mr. Kelley was 79 1/2 years old and Mr. Doohan was 85 years old when they passed.

It's probably slightly surprising (and nice) that Mr. Nimoy (80) and Mr. Shatner (80) are still with us....


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"hdtvfan0001" said:


> Nothing odd at all about it...Mr. Kelley was 79 1/2 years old and Mr. Doohan was 85 years old when they passed.
> 
> It's probably slightly surprising (and nice) that Mr. Nimoy (80) and Mr. Shatner (80) are still with us....


I think he meant the older show stars have lasted longer.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

tonyd79 said:


> I think he meant the older show stars have lasted longer.


Ahhh...I see...


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Speak of older...poor Zsa Zsa. I can't believe her body just won't let her go.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

tonyd79 said:


> I think he meant the older show stars have lasted longer.


That's exactly what I meant.

I mean, I felt bad when Doohan died, especially as he was suffering from Alzheimer's and that's not a nice way to go. Kelley was in the process of RETIRING when Gene Rodenberry convinced him to "give this Star Trek thing a try" back in '67. You understand better when someone dies after a long life like that.

But the guys from B-5? Katsulas? And especially Biggs since it was SO sudden. Conaway looks to be pretty self-inflicted but, still...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I met Kenickie about 5-6 years ago at a local event. Too many drugs abused by too many people.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

The AP is reporting Jeff Conaway is in an induced coma to recover from pneumonia and sepsis. The next 2 days are critical for him.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.chicagotribune.com/entertainment/ktla-jeff-conaway-overdose,0,5680333.story



> ENCINO, Calif. (KTLA) -- 'Grease' actor Jeff Conaway has died after an apparent drug overdose landed him in a coma earlier this month, it was reported Friday.
> 
> The 60-year-old actor passed away Friday after more than 2 weeks in a coma


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

From E!online:


> Family members, including Conaway's sister, decided Thursday to have doctors remove the feeding tube and ventilator that had been essentially keeping the actor alive-over the objections of his longtime girlfriend, Vikki Lizzi, who went to court to try to block the move.
> 
> Read more: http://www.eonline.com/uberblog/b243287_jeff_conaway_dies_after_being_taken_off.html#ixzz1Na8Dtbtr


Glad you are no longer in pain, sad to see you leave in this way.

Tom


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

RIP brother


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Rest in Peace, Jeff!


----------

